Ask HN: What xkcd issues are a must read? - b01t
======
anonfunction
Here's some data on which ones are shared most on reddit:
[https://xkcdref.info/statistics/](https://xkcdref.info/statistics/)

~~~
b01t
thanks for the awesome link!

------
nom
The right answer is: all of them :D

------
bostand
Why would an xkcd issue be a must read?

~~~
atmosx
Probably in a funny way?

I like three very much:

1) "we are dealing with a sysadmin"

2) Math over physics over chemistry over biology...

3) Knuth's answer to array index inconsistency across languages (some start
from zero others from one because [reasons])

~~~
chamoda
Links for the lazy

1) "we are dealing with a sysadmin" \-
[http://xkcd.com/705/](http://xkcd.com/705/)

2) Math over physics over chemistry over biology... -
[https://xkcd.com/435/](https://xkcd.com/435/)

3) Knuth's answer to array index inconsistency across languages (some start
from zero others from one because [reasons]) -
[https://xkcd.com/163/](https://xkcd.com/163/)

